# Free giveaway! - Hard Copies of the Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide!



## Zach Stone P.E.

[No message]


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Here are a couple other recent reviews left on amazon for this book:


----------



## wiliki

Wow this is awesome! I’d like a free copy please!


----------



## Byk

Zach,

Your videos help a lot with preparing for the PE. I like how you go step by step in such a way to make it very clear.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Byk said:


> Zach,
> 
> Your videos help a lot with preparing for the PE. I like how you go step by step in such a way to make it very clear.


Thanks @Byk! Fingers crossed you're one of the winners of the giveaway.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

I would love a hard copy Zach! You're awesome and the #1 best in the business!


----------



## Rich J

Winner winner chicken dinner, appreciate the great content Zack.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Would love to have a copy. Really appreciate all you do with your course, videos, articles, and insight.


----------



## marea01

Thank you for making free study resources available!  Please send me a book!


----------



## mgleason

I'd love to get a copy.  I've enjoyed watching your videos


----------



## mparker

Zach, your course helped me pass the 2017 Fall PE exam! I would love a free copy!


----------



## Matt Morgan

Thank you Zach for the opportunity to win a copy of this document.


----------



## rrichey

Zach,

Signing up for your class was the best decision I made while studying for the PE. The spring class helped alot and I am not ready for round 2! Would love a free copy of the practice exam. 

Thanks, 

Ryan


----------



## HarmonE_23

I would appreciate a copy as well! Many thanks for doing this!


----------



## Maysuet

Thank you so much for doing this, I've enrolled online for your classes and it has been a tremendous help!


----------



## JSH

This will be of great help to get started on studying for the PE Power exam!


----------



## loganrbarnhart

Hi Zach,

I'd really appreciate a hard copy. Your April 2020 class was very helpful, looking forward to finishing the course in a couple weeks.


----------



## Swarna Narasimhan

That’s great. Electrical PE Review is a great resource. I would like a free copy please!


----------



## Tokoyoshi

Hi Zach! I'm getting ready to take your class for the October 2020 PE test. I love your videos especially your explanation of the square root 3!


----------



## Paco Bell

in it to win it!


----------



## TGroos

Since the test got pushed to October, we have more time to prepare. This hard copy would help out greatly.


----------



## Bmoom

Hi Zach,

This hard copy will help us a lot!!! it would be better than printing out! Thank you for the good work!!


----------



## Beatriz

Excited to start your course!


----------



## Sam92

Your online course is very very helpful getting prepared for the PE Exam, also with the latest round of exams getting canceled your customer service was amazing. I will be recommending your course to anyone who ask from here on out, thank you!


----------



## mikeengineer1

please send a copy


----------



## JSH

This will be of great help to get started on studying for the PE Power exam!


----------



## Sam_

I hope to win!


----------



## aekiefer

That's fantastic! I look forward to diving deeper into your course and online live sessions. This book would be an added bonus!


----------



## Geerodreezy

Awesome! Hope I win!


----------



## Aundria Blatch

A hard copy would be amazing!


----------



## Motsi Alismaili

Zach, your videos help a lot and I appreciate this giveaway! I really enjoy using your material to study for the test.


----------



## Mark Manning

I would like one.

Thanks!


----------



## vjewish

I'd like a free copy


----------



## mccauleyl

This is awesome. I hope I can win


----------



## Aniket Shah

Zach,

Amazing program! I wish I had known about this program earlier. The videos are super handy and the content is simplified very well. Thanks for starting this!

Aniket


----------



## Javier M

I am enjoying the review course and looking forward to the live classes.


----------



## Manuel Cruz

Wow! This is great! I hope to be one of the winners. 

I have just discovered Zach Stone and his website because I watched one of his videos on YouTube and I am blown away of how helpful it is.

This is my first time taking the Exam, so I am excited about the studying process.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

rrichey said:


> Zach,
> 
> Signing up for your class was the best decision I made while studying for the PE. The spring class helped alot and I am not ready for round 2! Would love a free copy of the practice exam.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the kind words Ryan!


----------



## Jesus M.

I would love to have a copy!

Your content is really good and I appreciate what you have been doing!

Keep it up!!!!


----------



## Tylersyoung

I'm currently using ElectricalPEReview.com to study for the October Exam. It's been great so far! It would be awesome to get a hard copy of this material! Thanks!


----------



## tkennen

Would love to get a copy for one of the guys on my team. He is going for his license soon.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

loganrbarnhart said:


> Hi Zach,
> 
> I'd really appreciate a hard copy. Your April 2020 class was very helpful, looking forward to finishing the course in a couple weeks.


Thanks for the kind words @loganrbarnhart

See you in a couple of weeks for our first live online class!



Tokoyoshi said:


> Hi Zach! I'm getting ready to take your class for the October 2020 PE test. I love your videos especially your explanation of the square root 3!


Thanks @Tokoyoshi, that's one of my favorite videos. See you soon for our first live class on August 4th



Maysuet said:


> Thank you so much for doing this, I've enrolled online for your classes and it has been a tremendous help!


Excellent, glad it has been helpful.



mparker said:


> Zach, your course helped me pass the 2017 Fall PE exam! I would love a free copy!


Happy to hear it! Fingers crossed you are one of the winners.


----------



## DarkLegion PE

thanks for doing this Zach! enjoying your class atm


----------



## Luis Ortega

I would love to get a copy Zach! I look forward to your online classes for this October test!

Thank you

Luis


----------



## renpus7

Hi Zach,
I would like to have a copy. I hope I can win.
Thanks


----------



## Zaid

Zach,

Awesome! Hope I win one


----------



## j3nnif3r

Oooh! I would love a copy! I’m already having a great time reviewing the material, and excited for the live class, but I’m very much a paper and pen person and don’t have access to a printer .


----------



## Ryan Gittens

Awesome stuff! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NELSON A

A free Examinee and Practicr Exam Guide will be awesome!


----------



## jsim2040

I would like to receive a copy. Thanks alot.


----------



## lokanem

Hi Zach

Love your tutoring videos! Winning the hard copy shall be helpful and amazing!


----------



## Ben Lewis

I would love this! Thanks for offering this opportunity.


----------



## Swarna Narasimhan

This is great, Electrical PE Review is very resourceful. I would like a free hard copy please!


----------



## alvarez9105

Great!!! I would really like to receive a free copy please. I think your course is the best so far to pass the PE exam. Thank you


----------



## rburns18 PE

Thanks for doing this! I've enjoyed your content so far when I was studying for April 2020. Hoping we can all take in October.


----------



## hmz

This is great! currently studying for the October test


----------



## stephanie Kenett

Hi, I want a free copy pleaseee!!!


----------



## mohsentsh

Thanks for this gift Zach.


----------



## hsdaaw

Thank you Zach... appreciate the 'giving back' spirit!.. I am inspired .. and promise, when I pass the PE, I will contribute to a scholarship fund that we can put together so students with financial difficulties can take your course.. what do you think?


----------



## kearche2

Your videos have been an amazing study source! I'd love to get a hard copy.


----------



## Omar Hadid

Zach, thank you for that,  i would love to get one to keep it with me, it will be a great reference.

Thanks


----------



## J00111581

I would love a copy ... i think this could be invaluable resource.


----------



## Rashid

Hi Zach,

I'd really appreciate a hard copy


----------



## Nate Stephens

Would like a copy, even though I have the digital one I prefer paper. Thank you!


----------



## KMat

This is great! I would love a hard copy! Thank you!


----------



## BebeshKing PE

BOOM! You are awesome Zach!

I'm currently enrolled to your Premium Online Review Course.Your videos/modules are very helpful and informative.

I would love to have a free hard copy of your Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide.

Thank you!!


----------



## VKL

Thank you for doing this Zach. I would love to get a free copy please as I believe it would help me pass the exam this Oct.


----------



## Eddy Silva

As of 2020, this is the best course available out there!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Zach,

I enjoy following your emails and posts. 

A free copy of the study guide for me would be a great way to evaluate if this is something I want to do.

And you're giving us plenty of heads-up if we have until October to get ready.

So, intensely cool sir, please enter me in the contest.

BR.

Steven


----------



## cmiklas

Hi Zach! I'd love to have a copy of the practice exam and study guide!


----------



## pnr

Awesome, I would like to have a free copy

Thanks


----------



## Bryan R

I would love to win a copy!


----------



## blanchetx1

Oh Nice, I am definitely interested.  Great course.


----------



## PowerEngineer8587

IBTL! Just kidding


----------



## Harika Reddy

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## Sbagga

I will definitely encourage everyone to seriously consider enrolling in Zach's PE Prep course. It covers every topic in great depth and breadth. Zach responds to questions in a timely manner. It is the #1 course for PE Power exam.


----------



## AlonzoJG9

Very cool very interested


----------



## Tekneek

Very nice of you! I’d love a copy. Maybe this will help me pass after my previous attempt


----------



## Daryl Arredondo

Hey Zach! I’d love a chance to win a hard copy! Your material has always proven extremely helpful for me!


----------



## Sharthak

I would love the hard copy. Thank you the opportunity


----------



## AndrosN

This is so nice of you Zach, thanks for everything you do!


----------



## Ali H.

I will be taking the exam in October and would love a free copy!


----------



## Harold Kadmon

Hi Zach,

I would love a copy, I just signed up for your October class. Need those amazing two letters on my business card


----------



## farhap

This is an awesome opportunity. I used this in 2019 October exam and was a great help.

Yes, I did not pass but I missed by 1 point. I will pass this time and love to have a hard copy to bring to the exam.


----------



## S_Grimsley

Zach, 

Thanks for running such an awesome give-away! Hopefully this does not ruin my chances, but honestly I am going to be purchasing the book if I do not win. Your class is top notch and I really appreciate how active and helpful you are on Discord and Reddit.

Thanks again and wish you all the best!

-Shawn


----------



## Bryant Martin

Excellent Zach! I look forward to winning one of these awesome review tests.

Thanks!


----------



## Nstanek5

Zach,

This is such amazing of you to be able to help out so many PE takers!


----------



## wesc

This is the best test prep. I tell all my co-workers to take it.


----------



## Angry Giraffe

Yes please


----------



## Lwill

Would love to have in my prep collection! I’d like a free copy please!


----------



## Misael Gonzalez

I’m one of those looking forward to get into your training class so if that example exam comes with the class do not bother and forward it if I got chosen. Looks awesome the teachings examples...


----------



## Nestor Casilla

A free copy would be great! Your website is really one of the best I've encountered in preparing for the PE.


----------



## Vaish

Zach, your course is extremely helpful and you've bee so flexible with the April PE being canceled, thank you so much for everything!


----------



## Megzal

Dear Zach,

I'm thrilled to see your email about your enthusiasm towards helping Engineering community. I'm gearing up for my PE in the months to come. I would love a copy. Continue all the good work. 

Thanks again,

Meg


----------



## Cuseman17

Hi Zach, your online lectures and tips are really helpful. I would love to get a copy of this, please!


----------



## Sai324

Hi Zach,

These hard copies will be of great help and really do appreciate your input in this. I would like a copy please!


----------



## ButlerJ24

Hi Zach,

Thanks for all the resources you offer. I would love to get a copy.


----------



## Isabelle

Hi Zach! I've enjoyed your course so far, and I'm excited to sign up again in a few days to prepare for the October 2020 exam! These questions will help me tremendously! I've tried taking the test a couple of times with no success, but I'm certain with your course, I'll pass this time!


----------



## MM28RDS

Enjoyed class earlier this year. Hopefully we get to take the test this time


----------



## jak_jak

Great videos!


----------



## zgsharon

Just about to start studying. Looking forward to get going on your courses!


----------



## dillydally

I'm interested.


----------



## alex watson

Commenting to be entered in giveaway as I am taking PE first time in October.


----------



## Teresa Alex

Hi Zach,

Your course has been very helpful, i am planing to take my exam this October 2020, i just registered yesterday. 

Writing the PE exam was really scary and i was pushing it every time, but after i enrolled in your course i feel more confident, your detailed explanation has helped me a lot to understand better and be more more confident.

Thanks a lot for this hard copy, this will definitely help us.

Thanks,

Teresa


----------



## Satya V

Hi Zach,

Left a review for the copy from April semester in Amazon as well.


----------



## Isabelle

Thank you so much for your generosity, Zach! Your courses are helping me tremendously to prepare for the October 2020 PE exam, I would love a copy of this to help me out even more!


----------



## Arnulfo

I would love a free copy!


----------



## Refikengr

Hands down, best P.E. course online.


----------



## DrDyDx

Most definitely would love a copy!


----------



## Mohammed Ahmed

Thanks Zach, I really appreciate your efforts to teach engineers how to pass PE exam. Your sessions are very useful not only to pass the exam but also when we deal with electrical equipment in the field. Good luck!


----------



## Edgar Valdez

Zach, you are awesome!


----------



## Refikengr

Best P.E. course online!


----------



## VY2020

Hi Zach! I really enjoy your course. I would like a hard copy of the Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam. Thanks!


----------



## Eng-Moe

Thanks much Zach, I would love to get a copy of your book. I enrolled in your online course and it is an excellent


----------



## Kozmisaeri

Hi Zack, Please send a copy of the PE practice exam. Thank you


----------



## SWITCHGEAR

Thank you for sharing! I hope to get a copy. I will pass in oct 2020


----------



## Achillo

Zach Stone said:


> Here are a couple other recent reviews left on amazon for this book:
> 
> View attachment 18156
> 
> 
> View attachment 18157


----------



## Achillo

Zach Stone said:


> Here are a couple other recent reviews left on amazon for this book:
> 
> View attachment 18156
> 
> 
> View attachment 18157


----------



## Andres Maynez

Hi Zach, my co-workers recommended your course and it's been the best investment I've made to prepare for the Exam. Thank you so much!


----------



## Utkarsh

Hey Zach,

Your videos help me a lot with preparing for the PE and clearing electrical concepts.I like to have a free copy as well.


----------



## Achillo

Zach I would love a copy. The class has been great so far btw. Excited for the live classes to start in a few weeks!


----------



## Utkarsh

Zach,

Signing up for your class is the best decision I made while studying for the PE. Looking forward you clear PE with your guidance.Would love a free copy of the practice exam. 

Thanks, 

Utkarsh


----------



## txtxtx

Zach,

  please send a copy. Really appreciate it and I have been enjoying every single minute if your course.


----------



## Omer

I would love to have a copy.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brain

Hey Zac! I would love a free copy.

Thanks!


----------



## Manila

Hi Zach, I am really enjoying the course so far. Looking forward to the live classes. Would love to have this book for practice for the October PE Exam.


----------



## Flyboyzack

Zach,

I would like to be entered to win this free book.

Zach


----------



## Dave D

I’ll definitely take a copy if a lucky winner.  I need all the luck and help I can get - especially before the test becomes CBT with minimal references. Good luck to all, and appreciate your guidance/teaching, Zach!


----------



## TeslaFan1

Hi Zach,

I'd appreciate another resource to add to my collection!

Thank you!


----------



## Bhavana

Hi Zach!

Really appreciate for doing this free giveaways.
Your video are very elaborate and detail. I went over the free sample videos of yours for the PE Power Prep!

Thanks much for really taking time and putting in all this effort to really help Electrical Engineers out there!


----------



## Manila

Best PE Electrical course, recommended by all my PE friends.

I would like to have the free copy of your practice book.


----------



## COL P

Zach,

Found your videos online and was impressed enough to sign up for your PE review course.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## McKenzie

Thanks for the offer, Zach! I could really use a copy to pass that exam.


----------



## Urmil

Hello Zach, 

Your course is helping me a lot in preparing myself for PE exam. Thank you for showing me the path where I was lost on how to start.
 

Also, I would like the free hard copy as well.

Thank you,

Urmil.


----------



## Jed Villanueva

Mirror mirror on the wall, will I get the free book at all?

Mirror: (rand() &gt; .5)


----------



## Wade

Zach, 

A hard copy would be great!!


----------



## Wtrbfflo

Zach,

i appreciate your emails and reminders. They are helpful and informative. I hope to win a copy. Thanks


----------



## DLD PE

I would love a free copy!  Thanks!


----------



## Nashi

Hi Zach,

This is so nice of you! 

I would love a copy and would put it to good use...I keep trying! Ive improved so much with your course.

Thank you for the chance to win!


----------



## Timothy Salinas

Thank you Zach for putting this together! I would like to request a copy.


----------



## Jifo

Would like a copy. Thank yiu


----------



## Jahanihr

.......


----------



## Rakesh

I would love a free copy.

Thanks!


----------



## power

I would like to have a free copy


----------



## Harry31

Very Nice initiative Zach. Your courses are great for PE preparation. I would be happy to win the practice exam copy.


----------



## mstajcar

More study material would be great!


----------



## Iro

Your course is the best material so far to pass the PE. A friend of mine took it the first time with your course and Aced it. It got me prepared for the exam with only minor problem areas left. Unfortunately the exam got cancelled. I'd love to have a free copy of your exam prep to freshing up for October.


----------



## Rakesh

Would love a free copy 

Thanks,

Rakesh


----------



## Gordie John

I've tried and failed a couple times.  My mind and heart have never been in it, but now I've got some years of experience under my belt, and ready to really get studying.  Zach, I'll take all the help I can get along the way to my redemption arc!


----------



## Jifo

Zach Stone said:


> Last year we published the Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide and *gave away over 175 digital PDF copies* on engineer boards in this post.
> 
> This year, we made a hard copy of the practice exam available on amazon for the same $39 price as the digital copy.
> 
> Well guess what?
> 
> View attachment 18152
> 
> 
> A large box full of _the Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide_ just arrived and* I'm giving them all away for free!*
> 
> For each person that wins a copy (see rules below) I will personally ship you one of the hard copies pictures above to your mailing address. I'll even pay for shipping.
> 
> All you have to do is private message me your mailing address once the winners are announced and I'll take care of the rest. Shipping only takes 3 days so expect it to be prompt!
> 
> *The Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide currently has 61 reviews on amazon with an average rating of 5 stars:*
> 
> View attachment 18154
> 
> 
> *The Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide includes:*
> 
> 
> 80 exam like practice problems that follow the same distribution as the PE exam specifications
> 
> 200 pages long filled with detailed explanations to help you learn from your mistakes
> 
> Visual aids and diagrams on just about every page to learn faster by connecting concepts to formulas
> 
> 26 total qualitative questions (33% of the practice exam) to help you learn how to solve notoriously difficult theory based questions that doesn't involve any math.
> 
> A diagnostic tool to help you identify which subjects are currently holding you back from passing
> 
> And much more
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18155
> 
> 
> Want to win one of the copies shown in the picture above and have it shipped directly to your mailing address *for free? *Be sure to read the complete rules at the bottom of this post.
> 
> *Why am I doing this?*
> 
> When I passed the Electrical Power PE Exam on the first try in 2014, Engineer Boards was a tremendous help.
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure I would have passed on the first try if it were not for the engaging conversations I had here. Now that I'm the lead instructor for the Online Study Program and Live Class for the Electrical Power PE Exam I like to spend most of my free time hanging out on here, answering questions where I can, and giving back to the same community that gave to me.
> 
> *Ready to win a hard copy of the Practice Exam? Here are the giveaway RULES:*
> 
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is post in this thread. That's it!
> 
> You can post more than once if you want to have fun and join the discussion. However, you can only earn one entry total so posting more than once does not increase your odds of winning.
> 
> Exactly three days from now at 3 PM ET, Friday July 24th, 2020 I will enter each poster's name into a random name picker to randomly select the winners. I will screen record myself doing this and post the results in this thread.
> 
> I will direct message each winner privately for their mailing address.
> 
> Early next week I'll ship out one Practice Exams to each winner, I'll pay for shipping. Shipping is FAST so expect to get it by the end of the week.
> 
> Depending on how much attention this giveaway thread gets - I reserve the right to increase the number of practice exams in the contest and/or extend the deadline.
> 
> Any updates and/or clarifications to the rules will be updated in this original post in *RED*.
> 
> Any questions? Ask directly in the thread.
> 
> 
> I'll start by giving away away one dozen (12) of the books pictured above. Depending on how many people enter, I will continue to up the number of books until they have all found new homes with engineer board members.
> 
> Let's work together to pass the up coming October 2020 PE exam.
> 
> Have fun and good luck!
> 
> View attachment 18153


Thank you for the help. Would like a copy


----------



## EngMES

Very helpful!! Well organized &amp; material well prepared. Zach has been helpful in responding to questions &amp; inquiries. Thank You.


----------



## Ted Henscheid

This is really great!!!  Thanks Zach


----------



## shollan6

Zach’s course is a great resource in helping to prepare for the PE Exam. If you are planning to take the exam in an upcoming session, do yourself a favor and subscribe to his prep course!


----------



## roksana

Wow this is awesome! I’d like a free copy please!


----------



## adrloza

Super cool!

Thanks for this opportunity to win a hard copy and thank you very much for teaching your class! I've learned much and I don't know how I would have approached this exam without your guidance.


----------



## alvarez9105

Great!!!! I would like to receive a free copy. I think that your preparation course is the best so far to pass the PE exam.


----------



## Bmoom

Hi Zach, I really want this copy!! Thanks!


----------



## Ray Barz

I’d like a free copy please!


----------



## Nate2020

Thanks Zach


----------



## roksana

Wow this is awesome! I’d like a free copy please!


----------



## smsm_280

Thank you Zach


----------



## Naveen_34

Hi Zach,

Electrical PE Review is a great resource for PE exam. Thanks for your help and efforts.


----------



## Hyde

Thank you Zach for doing this! This will be very helpful!


----------



## Tsb

This is one of the best sites I have come across for studying. The videos are very helpful and the concepts are very well explained. Additionally the notes and quizzes are very helpful.


----------



## Harpreet Singh Kang

mgleason said:


> I'd love to get a copy.  I've enjoyed watching your videos


----------



## Seth

I'm always looking for good practice and study material!


----------



## Harpreet Singh Kang

Thank you, Zack.


----------



## NazNYC

Hard copies are the best! Thanks!


----------



## ArberA.

The class and the videos are really helpful with a very thoroughly described solution. They were my main guide material going on the April exam. Too bad it got canceled. The practice exam will definitely be handy in October.


----------



## Partha Roy

I'm interested!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

hsdaaw said:


> Thank you Zach... appreciate the 'giving back' spirit!.. I am inspired .. and promise, when I pass the PE, I will contribute to a scholarship fund that we can put together so students with financial difficulties can take your course.. what do you think?


I think that's a great idea and I would be happy to contribute.


----------



## Gio

I would love a hard copy of this!! Planning to take the exam in October


----------



## Aundria Blatch

Hi Zach!

I would definitely like to be added as a potential recipient of a hard copy. I have researched several courses and find yours to be the most comprehensive for study material.

I hope I'll be a winner!

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin317

Looking forward to another class with you Zach. Thanks for offering a physical version of your study guide.


----------



## Brownieknight

Would love a book to kick start the studying! Planning on signing up for your full courses when the time comes. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ky7

Zach, your course and materials are tremendously helpful! Please send me a free copy!


----------



## akhanfar

I'd Like to win a free copy!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

S_Grimsley said:


> Zach,
> 
> Thanks for running such an awesome give-away! Hopefully this does not ruin my chances, but honestly I am going to be purchasing the book if I do not win. Your class is top notch and I really appreciate how active and helpful you are on Discord and Reddit.
> 
> Thanks again and wish you all the best!
> 
> -Shawn


Hi Shawn, it won't ruin your changes, you'll be entered just like everyone else so that everyone has the same fair odds. I'm going to screen record the processes and post it so that the whole process is transparent. Thanks for the kind words, I enjoy helping when I can and I know that not everyone can afford the program so I'm happy to answer questions when I see them.


----------



## akhanfar

I'd Like to win a free copy!


----------



## polandspring

This is very generous of you! Thanks!


----------



## ryjames

Hey Zach!

I can't thank you enough for all the help I've received from your PE Review Course! Although I was not able to pass in my first attempt last October, I know I will be more than ready this time around this October.

Round 2 this October! I'll be ready for it!


----------



## Thass14

Would love a copy Zach. Your material is awesome!


----------



## Sbagga

Great course and an excellent instructor! Will love a copy of Practice Exam and Techical Study guide.


----------



## psteevy

Hi Zach,

Thank you for your work. If it's possible, I would like to have one of the free book. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ayman antoun

from my experience I can tell without a doubt without Zach's materials, online course, live classes study Guides I would not have enough information makes me confident to take the electrical PE exam.one of the most important thing makes Zach the best instructor of PE electrical exam that he takes a feedback from his students and always adapting his classes year after year.his materials are very important to prepare for PE exam.anyone is looking to prepare and take PE exam must stop by and register with Zach and purchase his materials it's worth every penny.


----------



## psteevy

Hi Zach,

Thank you for your work. If it's possible, I would like to have one of the free book. Thank you in advance.


----------



## RadioBox

Hello Zach!

You course is hands down the best there is! Thank you for doing all that you do!


----------



## JCrawford

Would be thrilled to be selected as a winner of a copy.


----------



## shafiasattar

Please send a copy! Thanks for your initiative.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

adrloza said:


> Super cool!
> 
> Thanks for this opportunity to win a hard copy and thank you very much for teaching your class! I've learned much and I don't know how I would have approached this exam without your guidance.


My pleasure. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Cynthia12

I am definitely interested in getting a free copy. Thank you Zach!


----------



## Rashid

It would be appreciated to get a hard copy.


----------



## DSBN20

Hey Zach,

I am currently enrolled in your classes right now and love it! I would love the chance to receive a hard copy of your book!


----------



## Derek220

Online course you give is challenging and superb! (granted I'm not enrolled in other courses...so I'm kinda biased). Hoping for a hard copy for practice


----------



## Ahmad Q

Hello Zach,

It would be a great resource. I would like to have one of the free book. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Link from email  worked great Zach! Would love a hard copy!


----------



## Luigi

Your courses were the most helpful. Congratulations on this book, and amount of followers you have gained!


----------



## MikeyM

Best PE Power prep course you will find. It will be a great resource.


----------



## EFunes

Zach,

Thanks for the opportunity, hope to be a winner and grab a copy of the practice exam/study guide. Looking forward to taking your online class this fall!


----------



## eac

Free Hard Copy. Sounds good to me. No harm in trying. Plus taking the class for this October as well


----------



## SamG95

Thank you for starting this giveaway


----------



## Cuseman17

Thanks for putting out all the helpful stuff Zach! Can't wait for the lectures to start! Would love to receive a free copy! Thank you!


----------



## Brytonnegahban

Thanks for the giveaway! This will be super helpful.


----------



## alujan

Zach,

Awesome content! This hard copy will help a ton!


----------



## Boucher94

Thank you for the wonderful resources! Please send me a copy of the book!


----------



## pigking8190

Hi Zach , 

I have been your course for couple months, and it been really helpful and hopefully I can get a free copy too. 

Thank you


----------



## Dufresmg

Would love a free copy, thanks!


----------



## ALVPAR

I enjoy your course and your professionalism .  Please send me a copy


----------



## edmandsjon

Thanks Zach for showing us another helpful Electrical PE Exam study source!


----------



## sapana

Crosses fingers this is the time that I pass! I’d rather pass the paper exam than try the CBT that will be given out next year! Thanks Zach for keeping me informed of the all the latest news and tips to passing!


----------



## Barry @ PEAC

Awesome deal.  This will be helpful.  Please sign me up.


----------



## GlennF

Would be happy to have a copy... Hopefully I get lucky... If not, I’m still thankful for all the help you’ve given us in our quest to pass the PE exam!


----------



## speakeelsy PE

Thanks for the opportunity! Your course has been super helpful!


----------



## Deep Singh

Great work Mr. Stone Cold 

Would appreciate a copy of the book!

Thanks!


----------



## Chris_Har

This is awesome! Thanks for doing this


----------



## Nadia

Thanks for your resources. Your website has been helpful in my pe preparation.


----------



## AhsanTX

Hi Zach,

I saw your course videos and other tutorial documents. I found them really helpful. I believe your practice exam book will help me a lot. Please consider me for a free hard copy.

Thank you


----------



## Z-engineer

Zach,

It’ll be nice to get a copy of the book - but I am going to buy your  more comprehensive exam pack from Amazon.  
 

I’d like your input on the best method to “study” the NEC and NESC.  These are extremely detailed standards and reading these from cover to cover before the exam is improbable.
 

Thanks,

Z


----------



## Cheyenne

I would appreciate a copy. I have tested multiple times and taken the PPI and testmaster review courses.  I could really use your material to study for the test.  Many thanks for doing this!


----------



## Jerico

I would like a copy please !


----------



## Catherine

Please send a copy!!


----------



## lokanem

Hi Zach

I'd love to have a free hard copy, that'd be very helpful


----------



## Brettj3

Zach Stone said:


> Here are a couple other recent reviews left on amazon for this book:
> 
> View attachment 18156
> 
> 
> View attachment 18157


----------



## ChronoLegion

Hi, I’d like a free copy, please!

Thanks!


----------



## Eddy Silva

Best PE power course out there!


----------



## Brettj3

I would love a free copy! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Glibglob

Very exciting, Zach! Cant wait for our live course in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Brandy

Love your review guide Zach! Hope to pass October!


----------



## keep

I hope I get one!  Your online PE review course has been incredibly helpful!


----------



## Sam Mullen

I would like a free copy..thank you!!


----------



## GHermann

Can't say no to this. Your class looks better every day.


----------



## Sam Mullen III

Zach has the best Electrical Power PE Class out there.  I have enjoyed each class and get so much our of his study modules.  Can't wait to take the October PE Exam!  Thanks Zach!  I hope to get a free copy of his study guide!


----------



## Lauren Jackson

Woohoo!! Love this give away! I'm about take the October PE exam for the first time and with more and more hours put into studying Zach's material, I get more and more confident with every video and quiz. Such an incredible program, and I'm so grateful that this is where I chose to spend my time this past few months. Crossing fingers I get picked!!


----------



## Alex M

In it to win it as well


----------



## JRN112360

Pick ME! Pick Me!

Winning a copy of this practice exam would help my study regimen TREMENDOUSLY!!

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Mojtaba

Hi 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Mojtaba

Thanks for your help


----------



## Mojtaba

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ares

Thanks for the wonderful opportunity!


----------



## Katio

Wow this such an amazing thing Zach ! And thank you so much for your class. It helped me a lot. The exam was cancelled in April as you know but I'm confident that I will pass it in October. Keep up the good work sir!


----------



## J.Shannon

Hey Zach, I was pretty nervous on figuring out how to study for this exam, but your course has given me confidence that it won't be that bad after all since practically all I need is now available to me. Will be interesting on how you prepare future PEs with the new CBT.


----------



## Engineermark

Hey Zach,

It was a pleasure taking your April 2020 PE class.  I had a blast! I am looking forward to your October 2020 class.  You totally convinced me to switch over to Power and cannot be more grateful.  Having said that, would love to win a copy of that Electrical PE Review!  Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Dereck B

Hi Zach! I would like a free copy please. Thank you!


----------



## neaton2

Would love a copy!! This seems to be the test we need to pass before it becomes much much more difficult with the CBT.


----------



## Hamza

Hey Zach,

Thanks for coming up with the course. Would love to receive a free exam copy!

Thanks,

Hamza


----------



## Kara Lynne

Hi Zach,

I just decided to take the exam and am nervous but excited! I’ll be taking your course soon 

Thanks,

Kara


----------



## wyenotdelta

Zach,

I am looking forward to studying with you.

Please send me your hard-copy

wyenotdelta

127 N Wolf Rd. Apt 36B

Wheeling, IL 60090


----------



## Kendrick Boon

Great!! I’d love to have this material to study for the October PE!!


----------



## Tlurb46

Hoping to pass the PE in oct!


----------



## Xuan

Me! Me!


----------



## Mapoka

I do love to get a copy of the practice book


----------



## Mapoka

Zach, i will love a hard copy. Thanks for the wonderful updates.


----------



## Allen H.

Your course looks great~


----------



## Allen H.

That looks like a great asset to have.


----------



## Jovi

I would really like a free copy. Your videos have been a great help!


----------



## Saimani

Thanks alot for doing this give away. This will help some applicants who are not covered by their company for the PE Exam. I appreciate your help!


----------



## ucfengineering1

Zach,

I would like to be placed on your list of people that would like a hard copy of this resource.

Thank you,

John_V


----------



## nikklez

Hard copy would be great! Thank you Zach!


----------



## Supernova

Thanks for doing this Zach! Would be great for the last pencil and paper exam.


----------



## stephanielomeli

Excited for this opportunity. Thank you so much and I look forward to passing the PE in October with your help


----------



## nicopao

That is awesome. I would like to have one if still available. Thanks Zach.


----------



## rams10

Zach, I would love to have the hardcopy of the book. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## hsiaoy

Hey Zach, I'd like a free hard copy of the book too!

I've been taking your online PE course right now, and so far it's been great!!


----------



## sarah-evers

Would love to win a free copy! Any extra material for studying is always appreciated!


----------



## David Brown

I missed last time  i want one please????


----------



## David Brown

I want one too!


----------



## zam132

Thanks for the donation to help everyone study for the PE!


----------



## Hamid

Hi Zach ,

I really need one of the hard copy of Practice Exam. thank you for your efforts to help all of us.


----------



## Hamid

Hey Zach , how can I get free PDF of Standard books like NFPA  NEC  NFPA 70E , .... ? 

Do you have any?


----------



## Beatriz

It would be great to have a hard copy!


----------



## Yesha

I'd love the copy as much as your videos.... Thank You for doing this.


----------



## engineer.frank.s

Wow this is awesome! I’d like a copy please.


----------



## Guest

Zach Stone said:


> Last year we published the Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide and *gave away over 175 digital PDF copies* on engineer boards in this post.
> 
> This year, we made a hard copy of the practice exam available on amazon for the same $39 price as the digital copy.
> 
> Well guess what?
> 
> View attachment 18152
> 
> 
> A large box full of _the Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide_ just arrived and* I'm giving them all away for free!*
> 
> For each person that wins a copy (see rules below) I will personally ship you one of the hard copies pictures above to your mailing address. I'll even pay for shipping.
> 
> All you have to do is private message me your mailing address once the winners are announced and I'll take care of the rest. Shipping only takes 3 days so expect it to be prompt!
> 
> *The Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide currently has 61 reviews on amazon with an average rating of 5 stars:*
> 
> View attachment 18154
> 
> 
> *The Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide includes:*
> 
> 
> 80 exam like practice problems that follow the same distribution as the PE exam specifications
> 
> 200 pages long filled with detailed explanations to help you learn from your mistakes
> 
> Visual aids and diagrams on just about every page to learn faster by connecting concepts to formulas
> 
> 26 total qualitative questions (33% of the practice exam) to help you learn how to solve notoriously difficult theory based questions that doesn't involve any math.
> 
> A diagnostic tool to help you identify which subjects are currently holding you back from passing
> 
> And much more
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18155
> 
> 
> Want to win one of the copies shown in the picture above and have it shipped directly to your mailing address *for free? *Be sure to read the complete rules at the bottom of this post.
> 
> *Why am I doing this?*
> 
> When I passed the Electrical Power PE Exam on the first try in 2014, Engineer Boards was a tremendous help.
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure I would have passed on the first try if it were not for the engaging conversations I had here. Now that I'm the lead instructor for the Online Study Program and Live Class for the Electrical Power PE Exam I like to spend most of my free time hanging out on here, answering questions where I can, and giving back to the same community that gave to me.
> 
> *Ready to win a hard copy of the Practice Exam? Here are the giveaway RULES:*
> 
> 
> To enter, all you have to do is post in this thread. That's it!
> 
> You can post more than once if you want to have fun and join the discussion. However, you can only earn one entry total so posting more than once does not increase your odds of winning.
> 
> Exactly three days from now at 3 PM ET, Friday July 24th, 2020 I will enter each poster's name into a random name picker to randomly select the winners. I will screen record myself doing this and post the results in this thread.
> 
> I will direct message each winner privately for their mailing address.
> 
> Early next week I'll ship out one Practice Exams to each winner, I'll pay for shipping. Shipping is FAST so expect to get it by the end of the week.
> 
> Depending on how much attention this giveaway thread gets - I reserve the right to increase the number of practice exams in the contest and/or extend the deadline.
> 
> Any updates and/or clarifications to the rules will be updated in this original post in *RED*.
> 
> Any questions? Ask directly in the thread.
> 
> 
> I'll start by giving away away one dozen (12) of the books pictured above. Depending on how many people enter, I will continue to up the number of books until they have all found new homes with engineer board members.
> 
> Let's work together to pass the up coming October 2020 PE exam.
> 
> Have fun and good luck!
> 
> View attachment 18153


----------



## Solstice

*Might sign up for your live classes, but need material to study right now, thanks!*


----------



## Aidyn Sh

Hello from overseas. I would love to have a copy!

Great Job Zach!


----------



## Jimmy W. A. Smith

I bid you Peace and Love Zach,

If you remember me, that would be great, but I an a repeat PE Power test taker, now tuning 49 years old August 14th.  I won't give up.  When I took your course last, you managed to shake cobwebs and instill the confidence in me to take on any electrical engineering problem, knowing that I have the knowledge, but needed the "proper way to take this exam".  I am so tempted to take your course again...I see a value in taking the steps with you.  This time around, I am so prepared for this, it exciting. 

Zach, I'd really appreciate a hard copy and take your reference, the NEC IEEE reference and your course work.  Nothing else, please, Sir.

Finally, I can honestly say that I AM looking forward to this October 2020 Electrical Power PE exam.


----------



## bluehen1024

Zach's PE review course has helped me prepare over the last few months for the October exam.  The modules are comprehensive and easy to understand, if this practice exam is anything like the online material then I would love to receive a hard copy!


----------



## samrawson

Hi Zach!  I would appreciate a copy, my PE exam was pushed and I will be unable to write the October exam due to work/family; with my next opportunity in the spring the one year delay will prove difficult!


----------



## Kyle15v

Great work , I would like a free copy.


----------



## Tasha

I would love a copy! I can use all the practice I can get!


----------



## J2000

Great offer Zach, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## mad max

Hey Zach, thanks for the opportunity and for your time and energy spend on your videos. There are many who appreciate your work.


----------



## Satya V

Awesome offer Zach. Would love to get a copy.


----------



## sherifff

I would love a copy! appreciate all the info you put out!


----------



## Harika Reddy

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## Harika Reddy

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## raauker

please send me a copy


----------



## alex93

This is awesome! Your course is amazing and hopefully helps me pass the exam in October!


----------



## ikhakima

Thanks for the chance to win a pe exam study book!


----------



## jeffro

I would love one of these books - I am not an EE and have been blown away by the comprehensive nature of Zach Stone's review course! I hope I pass in October, have been working so hard but definitely need some practice exams to feel more comfortable with the topics! Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected]

this is great, id love a free copy!


----------



## BHChris

[SIZE=10pt]This is a great course to prepare for the Power exam – really enjoy the concise videos on all aspects of the syllabus that tell you exactly what you need to know.[/SIZE]


----------



## megan

You're the best in the business, Zach! I would love a paper copy of your practice exam.


----------



## Mitiku Beka

Please send me one. Appreciate all your efforts to help us pass the exam.


----------



## Jeff00000000

Thanks Zach. I highly recommend your course to any EE taking the PE Exam. Great preparation!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Hi Everyone two quick updates:


Due to cost of shipping, shipping a free hard copy will be limited to the Continental United States *Only. *However, if you are one of the winners and you live out side of this area I'll email you a digital PDF copy of the book instead so that you're not left out.

Please do not send me your mailing address unsolicited. I've received a large number of emails, DM's, LinkedIn messages etc with mailing addresses. I will message the winners directly on Engineer Boards for their mailing address once the winners are randomly selected on Friday. I will post an update in this thread with the list of winners. 

I'll add these updates to the original post. Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## Sara Kamel

Zach, 

You videos are amazing!! I love how you solve each problem step by step to make it clear and easier for us.  I appreciate all you do.


----------



## Wade

A hard copy would be great Zach!


----------



## Sean SD

I'm planning to take the PE Exam next year and plan on signing up to your course as well. Having a hard copy of this book will help me a lot.


----------



## Chadbags

I'll take a free copy


----------



## Bill765kV

Zach's videos have been a huge help in preparing for the P.E. I was signed up for it in April,  but now it has been moved to October. I'm hoping this extra time and hopefully this study guide will allow me to pass the first time. Thanks, Zach!


----------



## Mary Z

Hi Zach,

I'd like to be considered for the book giveaway! I find your online videos very helpful!  I took the PE last year and unfortunately didn't pass it. Thinking of enrolling in your course before I take it again!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Sara Kamel said:


> Zach,
> 
> You videos are amazing!! I love how you solve each problem step by step to make it clear and easier for us.  I appreciate all you do.






Mary Z said:


> Hi Zach,
> 
> I'd like to be considered for the book giveaway! I find your online videos very helpful!  I took the PE last year and unfortunately didn't pass it. Thinking of enrolling in your course before I take it again!


Thanks for the kind words @Sara Kamel and @Mary Z


----------



## Nancy H.

Just finished your tutorial "how to pass the PE exam" and I know exactly what I should do in the coming 3 months. Thank you so much, Zach.


----------



## Aburk1021

I’d love a copy! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## EE-Engineer

i would love to get a copy of your book. Thanks for the great work in this community,


----------



## mmarcus

Hi, Zach! I'm just at the very beginning of studying for the PE - I feel like this would be a great starting point! Hoping to enroll in your course soon too. Thanks for doing everything that you do!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Nancy H. said:


> Just finished your tutorial "how to pass the PE exam" and I know exactly what I should do in the coming 3 months. Thank you so much, Zach.


My pleasure.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm ready to move forward with my career path and this online course will facilitate reaching this goals. thank you for the great work!!!!


----------



## Guest

Zach is an awesome teacher! His study materials are sure to be amazing like everything he does.


----------



## Austin21

I would love a copy!


----------



## Ckirk

This looks great! I think this would really help as I study!


----------



## slangan685

I would love a hard copy! Looking forward to taking your live classes in a few weeks.


----------



## Davidhawkes41

By far the best engineering exam prep and general engineering theory instruction on the web (IMO .

Thank you Zack for all you do for the engineering community.


----------



## Joel Horst

Zach, I am working with a number of EITs to prepare for the upcoming EE PE exams. Please enter me into your giveaway. Thanks!


----------



## ErlyBrd

Great course


----------



## akyip

Hey Zach,

I think you responded to this question before, but I just want to confirm one more time.

I have the Early Access Edition Version 1.0.7 of your PE practice exam. I used this practice exam for prepping up for the April 2020 exam (before it got canceled). I think you previously said that there were no major changes between the exam I have and your latest PE practice exam version?

Can you please confirm one more time? I just want to make sure. Thanks very much!


----------



## scotty

Hey Zach,

I would very much appreciate a copy of your book to help study with!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

akyip said:


> Hey Zach,
> 
> I think you responded to this question before, but I just want to confirm one more time.
> 
> I have the Early Access Edition Version 1.0.7 of your PE practice exam. I used this practice exam for prepping up for the April 2020 exam (before it got canceled). I think you previously said that there were no major changes between the exam I have and your latest PE practice exam version?
> 
> Can you please confirm one more time? I just want to make sure. Thanks very much!


Same book. The printed edition is currently version 1.0.9. The only difference between 1.0.7. and 1.0.9. is spelling and grammar.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Davidhawkes41 said:


> By far the best engineering exam prep and general engineering theory instruction on the web (IMO .
> 
> Thank you Zack for all you do for the engineering community.


Thanks for the kind words @Davidhawkes41


----------



## CNez

This is the 2nd time i'm taking the PE exam. Since its the last time taking it in paper/pencil, i'm hoping its my last time also. So far the classes i've taken so far have really helped me understand areas that i was weak in. Looking forward to the October live sessions.


----------



## AEM2018

I would love a free copy! I need all the help I can get for the next go around.


----------



## akyip

Zach Stone said:


> Same book. The printed edition is currently version 1.0.9. The only difference between 1.0.7. and 1.0.9. is spelling and grammar.


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## ptownpapi

Passed the FE right before the start of the pandemic and I'm looking forward to getting a jump start on my PE studies. Thanks Zach!


----------



## AndrosN

I would love a copy, thank you!


----------



## Guest

Hi Zach, your technique is absolutely refreshing. It really makes the subject matter more clear and that is something I really appreciate. My co-worker introduced me to your work and I was hooked from day one. I am taking the test this October and anything that helps to get the subject matter down is greatly welcomed


----------



## LMC

Hi Zach I would love a copy. Thanks!


----------



## Bill D

Hi, Zach. I bought a Rogue fitness interval timer for round 2 of studying. It’s a giant digital LED pomodoro timer (remote controlled). April’s PE test was cancelled, so I will try again in October. I left a nice review on Amazon after doing the course the first time. A free hard copy of the study guide would be much appreciated and wonderful. Best regards.


----------



## wirfan2

Keep up the good work Sean. Count me in for your prep copies. Thanks, 

wirfan2!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Bill D said:


> Hi, Zach. I bought a Rogue fitness interval timer for round 2 of studying. It’s a giant digital LED pomodoro timer (remote controlled). April’s PE test was cancelled, so I will try again in October. I left a nice review on Amazon after doing the course the first time. A free hard copy of the study guide would be much appreciated and wonderful. Best regards.


Planning on doing some Tabata style study sessions?


----------



## zam132

Hope they hold the exam this fall. Otherwise I will have wasted a year of studying!


----------



## EL-J

Please send me a copy as I want to be a PE hero.


----------



## Mcpatric

Thanks Zach.  This is awesome.


----------



## jhop

Here's my post to enter - thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Just a reminder that today at 3PM ET today is the cut off to enter the giveaway.


----------



## keatkins42

You're a great resource. Thanks for all you do to support the future engineers.


----------



## BebeshKing PE

45minutes to go.....

I'm excited to know who are going to be the winners...       .

Hope I win


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

BebeshKing said:


> 45minutes to go.....
> 
> I'm excited to know who are going to be the winners...       .
> 
> Hope I win


How has the studying been going my man? I am proud of myself I been hitting it 7 days a week, 2 hours after work and as much as I can on weekends!


----------



## BebeshKing PE

SparkyBill said:


> How has the studying been going my man? I am proud of myself I been hitting it 7 days a week, 2 hours after work and as much as I can on weekends!


Still keeping up the pace, solving problems after problems.  . Excited to be with @Zach Stone, P.E. live sessions this coming August.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

BebeshKing said:


> Still keeping up the pace, solving problems after problems.  . Excited to be with @Zach Stone, P.E. live sessions this coming August.


I'll be there too my friend! 11 days! I'm SO EXCITED that its 2 days a week instead of 1!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

SparkyBill said:


> How has the studying been going my man? I am proud of myself I been hitting it 7 days a week, 2 hours after work and as much as I can on weekends!


*Official Giveaway Update *- I'll be using @SparkyBill's quoted post above as the cut off. All thread posts prior to his quoted post will be entered. Remember, only one entry per person (even if you posted more than once). Give me a few days to work this into my schedule over the weekend. I'll announce the winners no later than end of day Monday in a new post and I'll also update the original post.  Good luck everyone and thanks for playing!


----------



## Jeet

Thanks a lot Zach


----------



## RobertG

Zach, 

I am enjoying you course and have learned a lot that was not taught in school many many many years ago. If your live lectures are anything like the tutorials in each of the subjects, I know that I will learn a lot. Keep up the great work.

Robert


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

[No message]


----------



## EE-Engineer

Congrats to the winners. Thanks Zach for helping out the community.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE

Congrats to all the lucky winners! What an awesome thing to do for the community Zach! You are #1!


----------



## Rav2020

[email protected]


----------



## Hamid

Hey Zach, thank you for your hard copy give away  and congrats to all winners. 

Unfortunately I'm not one of those lucky winners. 

when the next give away round gonna be taking place? I have registered for the up coming October 2020 PE exam and I extremely need one of them. If you have any extra send it to me please (if it's possible). 

Thank You again  :reading:


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

*Shipping update:*

Shipping labels and envelopes were ordered prior to the giveaway, but have been delayed due to the pandemic. As of this morning, I should receive all envelopes and labels by the end of the week. 
 
I'm planning on shipping the practice exams the day that the envelopes and labels arrive so that you can receive your practice exam as soon as possible. 
 
If for some reason USPS continues to delay shipping labels and envelopes, I will personally mail them out in person one at a time the following week to prevent any additional delay. 
 
Thanks for your patience, I'm excited to get the hard copy of the _Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide_ in your hands.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

*Shipping update:*

All practice exams have been shipped and are on their way!


----------



## Rav2020

Wondering if 'Free giveaway! - Hard Copies of the Electrical Engineering PE Practice Exam and Technical Study Guide' are still available?


----------



## idahom

Hi Zach, I learn many helpful things related to FE exam from you. And I passed.
Can I get hard copy for PE please?


----------

